# Columbia, SC - 4 Urgent Babies! Sable & Bicolor



## BMD0123

All three of these babies are out of time! They don't even have names. I wish I could post pics.

15618449
Animal Details

15618415
Animal Details


15618374
Animal Details


15587513
Animal Details


----------



## Jax08

What shelter are these dogs in? I don't see those details in the links?


----------



## RebelGSD

I think they have even more, the black sheps look purebred, one of them a 8 mo puppy and there is a white shepherd as well.


----------



## GSDkid

I would definitely take one in if it helps keep them alive. Only thing is that I live in an apartment.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Columbia, SC - Sable, Baby, last day 3/17! 
BMD0123 
03-17-2012 01:11 PM
by BMD0123 ​ 6 309














Columbia, SC - URGENT Puppy! 

Should I lock the other ones -or this one or????. 

Has anyone had contact with the shelter.group to see what the status is?


----------



## GSDkid

Honestly, I am really thinking about saving one of them. Poor little pups didn't even get a chance at life yet. But one question, do you think I should with my living conditions?

My apartment is about 1000 to 1200 sq ft. and our current GSD is 1 yo and 3 mos. We have no kids. Right outside my apartment is a big open area where I can train her and there's an elementary school across the street. My concerns are that she'll have to stay in the crate for 6 to 7 hours or I can switch to night shift so me and DW would be able to take care of both, The other concern is how my female would react... I really want to help one of these pups out.


----------



## Kaity

The apartment thing? So much better. Your place is twice the size of mine. Being in an apartment, you don't have the excuse to throw the dogs in the yard for their 'exercise'. This is a pain when you're sick or on really crappy days but oh well. If you're weighing that on a scale, go towards saving one. It sounds silly that one could be put down because you didn't think your place was big enough!


----------



## GSDkid

Lucky me, My job is currently trying to fill a 3rd shift so me and DW can take turns watching the pup. Now it's just convincing DW. I just hope these pups are still available. I could probably one up after work today as well! Columbia is just 1h 30m away.


----------



## Anja1Blue

BMD0123 said:


> All three of these babies are out of time! They don't even have names. I wish I could post pics.
> 
> 15618449
> Animal Details
> 
> 15618415
> Animal Details
> 
> 
> 15618374
> Animal Details
> 
> 
> 15587513
> Animal Details


At least a couple of these are duplicates from your earlier posts  Instead of posting them again you can just "bump" them on the original thread...so sad to see the words "death pending" under the photo of any animal, especially a baby........ 
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD 
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## BMD0123

Whoops, the one bicolor girl is a duplicate :hammer: sorry! I posted these on my iPad during a 5 minute break. I hadn't realized how many this shelter had, and then I didn't want to take up too much space (& I had zero time) by posting each one separately. I kind of stumbled across all of these little ones. Fingers crossed they make it out!


----------



## GSDkid

BMD0123 said:


> 15587513
> Animal Details


I just called them about this boy. Left them a message so hopefully they'll call me back tomorrow.


----------



## BMD0123

Fingers crossed!


----------



## sjones5254

fingers crossed


----------



## shilohsmom

No news on these babies?


----------



## GSDkid

I called them during lunch today. Nothing. No call back. I left them another message. I hope someone rescued them.


----------



## BMD0123

So frustrating! I could try emailing them for info.


----------



## BMD0123

The puppies are still there! I sent them an email and this is what I got back:

Hey April,

Yes, these sweethearts are still available and in need of rescue. What group are you working with? We have had a few inquiries about these guys, but nothing solid yet.

Our program works with 501(c)(3) rescue groups to enable them to pull animals from local high kill municipal shelters. If you are a rescue group we invite you to become a Placement Partner and join us in our efforts. Please visit our website at www.heartofthemidlands.org to complete an application to become a Placement Partner. If you are an individual hoping to adopt we may be able to connect you with one of our existing Placement Partners who may be willing to pull an animal into their group to adopt.

Thank you again for your interest and we hope to hear back from you soon on how you can help us save some of these animals who are at risk.

Sincerely,
 
*







*
*Amanda Hamilton | Administrative Assistant*
1275 Bower Parkway, Columbia, SC 29212
O: (803) 465-9184 |Mobile: (803) 767-6104 
F: (803) 407-0996 
E: [email protected]

Stay Connected:
Web| www.heartofthemidlands.org
Facebook | www.facebook.com/HEARToftheMidlands
Twitter | www.twitter.com/HEARTofMidlands


----------



## BMD0123

I'm trying to upload the pictures of the babies. There are still there and urgent. Not sure why the shelter is so bad at returning phone calls. Fingers crossed the pics work!


----------



## RebelGSD

Apparentrly this is a management organization that posts dogs from different shelters, they are not really caretakers of the dogs. It seems that they just added another administrative hurdle between the dogs in need and the shelter. I have been receiving their emails and some dogs were on their list for months. I think one is better off going through/to the shelter directly, especially for private adoption. By the time a rescue partner is found that is willing to pull a dog for a private adoption, the dog will be long dead in these shelters. They have a fancy web page but it does not seem that they do much.


----------



## walton

RebelGSD, you are correct- this group only posts dog who are in danger of being put to sleep and you have to complete and application before you can be approved. I have known history of this group and initially they handpicked dogs who went into foster homes they had..NO shelter situation- but the problem is you have to complete their application ASAP....
Walton in SC


----------



## RebelGSD

From what I heard, they make it harder rather than facilitate getting these dogs rescued. I heard from someone who tried to rescue a dog that they recommended Google to find a transport from the area. I guess that is too much bother for them to write down names of transporters who rescue dogs from local shelters. They also have no real knowledge of the animals they list. The shelters are much easier to work with directly and most of them can help in some way, at least with suggestions, to get dogs saved. I wonder whether these puppies are listed on the shelter web page and whether one can go to the shelter directly.


----------



## BMD0123

I know that All Shepherds Rescue was able to utilize this group to save a little sable girl who was super skinny. She is on their website now as Scarlet. I don't know if they had any problems... Unfortunately the three babies I had posted are no longer listed. My guess is that this group is trying avoid their dogs going to hoarders or having the kill shelters swamped with phone calls by irate people (which has stopped many a rescue from working to cross post dogs).


----------



## RebelGSD

Telling someone who wants to adopt to find a rescue that is going to pull the dog for them is simply absurd, especially considering the amount of time that would take. I don't know of many rescues that are willing to pull a dog for a stranger that shows up. They should have referred the interested person to the shelter directly, that is what shelters do (and get paid for) adopting out dogs to people. I communicated with the Columbia shelter directly regarding other dogs and they are helpful and professional and will go out of their way to help the animals, not something this group is capable of. I hope the puppies are alive. The pictures and descriptions they post are pretty poor.

It is not "their" dog's really, they are not caring for them. They successfully prevent interested people contacting shelters, such as potential adopters.


----------

